# Sports Bars San Francisco



## 1927 (Apr 29, 2009)

If Cardiff City win  aplace in the play offs on sunday I am going to have to watch the first game in SF. Does anybody know of a bar which is likley to have Englsih football games on. I am thinking Mad Dog in The Fog, but its a bit far from where I am,Lombard Street, so any closer suggestions welcomed!

Thanks


----------



## D (Apr 30, 2009)

I am not sure if Edinburgh Castle has a TV, but that's a good bet - Larkin and Geary, if memory serves.

But, yes, Mad Dog in the Fog or An Bodhran (now called something else - Danny Coyle's? and also in Lower Haight) are good bets.


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 30, 2009)

Has Titch's place closed down now?


----------



## Spion (Apr 30, 2009)

D said:


> Mad Dog in the Fog


Walked past there earlyish one morning and saw a bar full of worse for wear Brits (it was obvious by the clothes, the faces, the look on their faces) who had been watching football since the early hours


----------



## Yelkcub (Apr 30, 2009)

Spion said:


> Walked past there earlyish one morning and saw a bar full of worse for wear Brits (it was obvious by the* clothes, the faces, the look on their faces*) who had been watching football since the early hours



Fashionable, beautiful, laughing and friendly expressions right?


----------



## Spion (Apr 30, 2009)

Yelkcub said:


> Fashionable, beautiful, laughing and friendly expressions right?


LOLz. You got it.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> Has Titch's place closed down now?



I was with Ticth about a week before it closed. Must have been November 2006. He was selling up and was going to start a resort in Nicaragua called Strummers, Joe was a mate of his, but I haven't heard anything about the place, nothing on google. I think the Manics may have had some input too, whether they just gave suppoort or had money invested I dont know.

Dylan's was a great place, and would have fitted right in on the high street in Merthyr. Rugby shirts hangung from the ceiling, a mural on the wall of every famous welshman you could think of and plaques on the bar for welshman that died in the Spanish Civil war. They brought out free snacks at happy hour, tortilla chips in tricolor, I know it was just the way they cam, but thought they might have been selected to represent Wales!!


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 30, 2009)

1927 said:


> I was with Ticth about a week before it closed. Must have been November 2006. He was selling up and was going to start a resort in Nicaragua called Strummers, Joe was a mate of his, but I haven't heard anything about the place, nothing on google. I think the Manics may have had some input too, whether they just gave suppoort or had money invested I dont know.
> 
> Dylan's was a great place, and would have fitted right in on the high street in Merthyr. Rugby shirts hangung from the ceiling, a mural on the wall of every famous welshman you could think of and plaques on the bar for welshman that died in the Spanish Civil war. They brought out free snacks at happy hour, tortilla chips in tricolor, I know it was just the way they cam, but thought they might have been selected to represent Wales!!



Titch and his place were literally world-famous.  Whenever I was in San Francisco and mentioned I was Welsh, people would push me in the direction of Dylan's.  Shame it's gone, but I'll just have to track down Strummers in Nicaragua.


----------



## 1927 (May 3, 2009)

Dont care if there are no sports bars in the whole of America now!!


----------



## D (May 4, 2009)




----------

